# Soundtraxx Sierra sound system batteries ???



## jnlret (Dec 27, 2007)

I have two Soundtraxx Sierra sounds systems installed in my locomotives. The batteries (PS 605 WL) have died and I can't find any replacements. Power Sonic doesn't make this battery any more and they have no replacement. This battery is rated 6 volt, .5 amp hours.

I am looking for suggestions???


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

jnlret said:


> I am looking for suggestions???


I'm sure you will get lots. The battery just keeps the sound going when you are stopped. A set of "super-caps" seems to be a modern replacement.

Try Stock charger for sierra sound

Large Scale Central - Advanced Forum Detail Topic - Sierra Soundtraxx Battery Connector Plug


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Do you have google? I typed in "6 volt gel cell 0.5 ah"





__





6V 0.5Ah Sealed Lead Acid Battery with F1 Terminals - TLV605


6V 0.5Ah Sealed Lead Acid Battery with WL Terminals - TLV605. High quality fresh new battery, 1 year warranty included. Performance Guaranteed!




www.upsbatterycenter.com





was the first hit... probably not the cheapest, but 6 volt 1/2 amp hour gel cell batteries are generic... like D cell batteries... any brand will work.

Other than the size and the terminals, all you need on a gel cell battery is voltage and amp hours

Greg


----------



## jnlret (Dec 27, 2007)

Hi Greg, after reading your post, I went to the UPS Battery site and found the battery. I called them this morning to confirm they had the batteries (I need two) in stock. I was told they had them in stock. I placed the order and then shortly later got an email stated I was going to be refunded my purchase price because these batteries are "not available."

I appreciate you help, but I can't seem to find them on line.

So frustrating because I needed those batteries and was excited about your referral.

Thanks, 

John


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry they were out....









Power Sonic 6 Volt 0.5 Ah Battery, PS-605


The Power Sonic PS-605WL is a 6 Volt 0.5 Ah sealed lead acid battery that is rechargeable used many emergency lighting applications, exit lights and security systems.




remybattery.com





seems that very few people carry this now... shoot...

so maybe it would make sense to try to make up a 5 battery pack of AA cells of nicad or nimih....

Could also investigate a battery eliminator. I will investigate.

The battery eliminator units won't make sound at idle as long as the battery does, but they don't wear out or go bad.

Greg


----------



## jnlret (Dec 27, 2007)

Greg,

This battery eliminator stuff is way above my pay grade. I can follow instructions, though.

Thanks again for your help.

John


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'll talk to my soundtraxx guy, just a few supercaps of the right voltage in series... not too tough and not too expensive.

I need to check the max voltage the "charging circuit" puts out, as supercaps are very sensitive to overvoltage.

There will be a solution...

Greg


----------



## jnlret (Dec 27, 2007)

Thank you very much


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

If I may, check MLS forum of Dec 2014, was covered there.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, sorry back late, get 3 of a 2.7 volt supercap, put in series. Get anywhere between 6 and 10 farad ones. In series means plus to minus.

This raises the "unit" voltage to 8.1 volts, enough safety margin. The person who did this is Todd Brody, of the Orange County CA large scale club, and he said that gives him about 30 seconds of sound when lifting the loco from the track.

He has some other suggestions/refinements, a bit more complex.

I can point you to him, he's happy to help, just email me...

and, the answers are right here on MLS too:








Just Love Those SuperCaps!


Years ago I fitted my Sierra sound systems with supercaps replacing the gel packs. With no open houses last year, I've not run the trains in over 2 years now. The other day I started to clean the wheels for the upcoming open house and as soon as I supplied power to the wheels, the sound...




www.mylargescale.com






Greg


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

So not much has really has changed since 14 accept the low voltage cut out. And I see his posts on SOUND SYSTEMS this forum.


----------



## jnlret (Dec 27, 2007)

Greg Elmassian said:


> Yes, sorry back late, get 3 of a 2.7 volt supercap, put in series. Get anywhere between 6 and 10 farad ones. In series means plus to minus.
> 
> This raises the "unit" voltage to 8.1 volts, enough safety margin. The person who did this is Todd Brody, of the Orange County CA large scale club, and he said that gives him about 30 seconds of sound when lifting the loco from the track.
> 
> ...


Greg, I would appreciate connecting me with Todd Brody. I don't really understand all these electronics.

Thanks

John


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Just go to that thread I linked in post #10 and ask him directly right there, the thread has gone active again!

Greg


----------



## jnlret (Dec 27, 2007)

Hi Greg,

I spoke with Todd yesterday and he helped me out. Thanks for all your help. The super caps are on the way.

John


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

It's always good to get information from someone who has used if for years. No more silly gel cell batteries!

Greg


----------

